# Lowveld '08 MF paid



## Dori (Dec 27, 2006)

I paid my 2008 Lowveld MF's about a month ago, and it has appeared on my recent cc statement. I then deposited it with RCI.  It is showing up on my account as waiting to be verified. I don't understand why this is taking so long to be put into my list of eligible weeks for trade.

Any advice on who I should contact?  I want to "play" with this week.

Thanks.

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Depositing Lowveld Lodge.*




Dori said:


> Any advice on who I should contact?  I want to "play" with this week.


Last time I did that, I started by E-Mailing the RCI South Africa person, who in turn contacted Lowveld Lodge.  Lowveld Lodge responded by E-Mail saying how much it would take to cover my estimated levies a year ahead, so that when I paid that amount (via American Express) I could go ahead & do the early RCI deposit. 

Since getting into RCI Points, I've been less interested in depositing Lowveld Lodge so far ahead.  That's because I can still get its full points-equivalent value via _Points For Deposit_ if I wait as late as 90 days before the check-in date.  However, I don't like to cut it that close. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Joe L (Dec 27, 2006)

I contacted "the specialists" RCI SA at thespecialists@rci.co.za on 10/12 and my unit was banked on 10/15.


----------



## Dori (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks, guys!  I'll contact the RCI Specialist, using your link.

Happy New Year!

Dori


----------



## Joe L (Jan 10, 2007)

Dori,
Any luck with thespecialists@rci.co.za ?


----------



## Dori (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes, Joe.  The week got depostied after about a two week delay.  I've never had to wait that long before.  I'm having lots of fun "playing" with the week.  It is trading much better than my 2007 week for some reason.

Dori


----------

